# Do I have Derealization?



## Storme (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey there,

I mentioned feeling like I was dreaming online and someone said something about Derealization so I went and googled it. I seem to have some of the symptoms but not that many, I did a few quizzes and things but I'm not sure wether I have DP/DR. So I thought I'd ask you guys if this sounds a bit like it... :/

Well, basically, I just feel like I'm dreaming all the time, I keep feeling so unreal and sometimes I'll become a little unresponsive (like, if someone came up to me and said something nasty I'd just walk straight past them and not even bother to say anything back). I also occasionally have trouble remembering whether I did/saw something earlier or whether I just dreamed/imagined it. Every so often it'll make me lightheaded too and when I get hurt it's as if I can only feel half the pain. Sometimes I'll just end up looking down at myself and thinking, "What...? How/Why am I here?".

I heard it comes from anxiety, I didn't think I had anxiety, but when I googled it and checked over the symptoms it did sound a lot like me. :/

Thoughts?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Storme said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I mentioned feeling like I was dreaming online and someone said something about Derealization so I went and googled it. I seem to have some of the symptoms but not that many, I did a few quizzes and things but I'm not sure wether I have DP/DR. So I thought I'd ask you guys if this sounds a bit like it... :/
> 
> ...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Cod be dissociation, I'd go see a dr if its bothering you. There is a small handful of medical problems that can look like dissociation, if you aren't having any other emotional symptoms you might want to go in for a good once over


----------



## Storme (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello again and thanks for replying,

Today I woke up feeling weirder than ever, everything seems more dream-like than usual, when people talk I can hear them fine and clear whilst they are talking but once they've stopped, it's as if they never spoke and I just imagined it. I keep getting dizzy, and feeling really warm even though it's freezing outside, usually I'd be really cold and tense even if the sun is shining. I feel tired even though I've just woke up after sleeping for 13 hours. -.- I find it hard to read lots of text for very long. I'm not sure if this is linked to DP/DR in any way or even makes sense. I'm really confused.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

If you're warm dizzy and confused, might want to check your temp, drink some fluids and possibly talk to a dr


----------

